# how can i disinfect wood?



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

how can i disinfect wood?

i have just been given a peice of bark and a peice of grape vine... and i was wondering how to disinfect it... it was previously used with a snake, an d before that some geckos..


thanks


----------



## royal6 (Jun 15, 2009)

soak it in boiling water then bake it till it drys.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Cork is a problem. It insulates really well so you'd have to leave if in boiling water for ages. But you should be able to use the microwave which will penetrate well and heat up anything containing water leaving the rest untouched. 5 minutes in the microwave (with a bowl of water) should work will. scrub it afterwards.
Dunno what grapevine is.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

the grape vine should be ok just being immersed in boiling water with a small touch of bleach added. then bake dry


----------

